# 2006 330i e90



## soulkj (Mar 8, 2006)

anyone have comments about adding a turbo or supercharger on my 2006 330i e90?


----------



## guitarmaker (Dec 21, 2005)

soulkj said:


> anyone have comments about adding a turbo or supercharger on my 2006 330i e90?


Why would you want to do that?:dunno:


----------



## soulkj (Mar 8, 2006)

why not? ive been driving it for five months now and im planning to force induction by summertime thats when a kit will be available at www.horsepowerfreaks.com.


----------



## akula57 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Yeah, just get an M3....*

and don't stress the 3.0 liter. Unless you're willing to blow your engine...


----------



## soulkj (Mar 8, 2006)

well i dont know at what psi i should set the turbo and be safe at the same time, can anyone help with that?


----------



## akula57 (Apr 12, 2003)

*6 is what I'd consider....*

::thumbup:


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

Supercharger part is not the problem. ECU tuning part will be the problem on this car. Very complicated. The last 330 ZHP took a couple if not 3 years for people to figure out.


----------

